# Spark plug reccomendation for 540hp gtr



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

Im not sure what plugs i need, its a r32 with a r33 engine 2.7 liter, gt2540s, cams, the works, It had Greddy R6701-8's im thinking of going with a BKR8EIX plug. the car is tuned for 541hp at 8081 rpm at 1.86bar. I dont know if the R6701-8's were regapped if they were i would regap the BKR8EIX to the same gap, but i dont want to have spark blow out. Ill be only running around 1.5 bar and the scramble boost set to 1.7. Any help or advice, i just dont want to spend $30 a plug when i can use a $10 plug just as well!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm using the NGK PFR7A-11 gapped to .5mm @ 1.1bar per my tuners recommendation - pricey, yes. but IMO better than the iridiums which didn't last more than 5000 miles


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

I like the $30 racing plugs personally. I don't like dropping 70 hp a hole because of a cheap part. I have had good luck with some of the other iridiums. 

Depends on the gas you use, and how you drive the car. 

tyndago - RB26DETT Spark Plugs


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

I use 94 octane, this year im going to do some track days, but last year i didnt, and i wet carbon fouled the plugs due to over use of my apexi ecv my car is very loud. when i pulled them they all smelt of gas and were black with wet carbon.

The problem Sean is that I cant find any place that can stock them i would be using the R7436-8 or the r6701-8 if i could attain them easily, and i just need a new temp set while i order the race plugs
Members on gtrc and here said they have used BKR8EIX. I have no problem with changing the plugs every few thousand km

would you reccomend the surface fire over the R7436-8's? 
the car is tuned for wot and track vs low rpm torque and hp. it ran very smooth on the r6701-8 but they look alot like normal plugs compared to the r7436-8's


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

You can buy the plugs from Sparkplugs.com . They had them the last time I ordered some. 

I think you can get away with the BK8EIX fine. Just be aware, that they are a little shorter than the JIS length plug. Check and make sure you have the contact still in the coil.


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah ill make sure, i guess shipping on plugs wouldnt be too much haha. have you tried them yet, your site is where i first saw the part number and then i just searched a few forums and most people use them but thats what i was worried about, going from a race plug to a standard plug but im not going to run 1.86bar anytime soon so i hope blow out wont happen


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Sparkplugs.com . I have visited them before. Went to their warehouse. Big NGK distributor. I went there looking for 02 sensors way back when. They have always been fast at getting stuff to me. 

As far as plugs go. Nismo and Suzuki - the crew chief on the Nur GT-R both told us that we needed to run these plugs in the cars for race use . They help prevent detonation on race cars. Now.... running them on the race car. I ran one set on the car for about 6 months of testing. Never had any issues. I just wanted to see how long they would last. They lasted longer than the engine actually. 

I've been running 9's and 10's on "street cars". Probably a little much for a true street car in a cooler climate. We have pretty mellow weather here in LA, so its never much of a concern.


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

what are the specs on your cars? in summer it can be from +25c to +40c(+77f to +104f) for months.
I just need a plug change from the fouled for a temp time, by the time the lapping/auto x starts ill have the good plugs haha
What oil do you use? I put in amsoil 15-50 for the winter and im going to put my motul 300v 15-50 in for summer again it idles at around 3 bar and under load is at about 6-8 bar when warm


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the surface fire 10's aswell, but had a problem with them fouling if my engine wasn't fully warmed up before it was shut off. Now use ngk 8's and all is good.......
2.5 bar with a 4094 btw....


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

roadie said:


> I like the surface fire 10's aswell, but had a problem with them fouling if my engine wasn't fully warmed up before it was shut off. Now use ngk 8's and all is good.......
> 2.5 bar with a 4094 btw....


surface fire 8's or the BKR8EIX or like the R6701-8 haha too much ngk plug talk


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

RIPs RB30/26 with aT04z, 740 at the fly. Using R7436--10, very good.


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you know what it is at the wheels, and are you running race gas? the gas im running is 94 pon, so 98-100 ron and i believe japan uses ron also and its tuned on 100 ron. so i shouldnt have a problem with that. if i am far from a 94 station i use 91pon (95ron) but lower the boost to the minimum the acuators pass and stay out of boost as much as possible.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

We run 91 PON in California. Its really not as bad as we complain about. We can do over 500 whp on small turbos on 91 . On bigs , I have seen over 700 whp on 91 . 

I never had any luck with the cheap plugs. I tried them trust me. I went though everything in the NGK catalog in the last 10 years. Remember I dont work on just one personal car, I work on lots of peoples cars and share experiences with a lot of people. 

Even on a really mild car, I like at least an 8 heat range plug in it, which is 2 heat ranges cooler than stock. If the cars going on the track , a 9 or 10.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Surface-gap, sparkplugs.com shipped them to me here in Seoul. Never had a single misfire, fouling, or spark blowout issue ever since installing these, and I constantly had gap issues, or fouling before seeing the light. Carbon buildup? Just scrub 'em clean, no fragile tips or anything. They worked even better after I installed an HKS DLI ignition thingie.

These are heat range 9, but for surface-gap plugs, heat range is largely irrelevant. They are considered immune to preignition, and resist fouling.
NGK.com - Cross Reference Search Results

The reason why I like these so much? Because I have never had to think about my ignition system ever since. It just works, no matter what I change in terms of fueling or boost. And when I've blown intercooler pipes off and ran rich, I never had to unfoul the plugs, other than to drive a few hard pulls at WOT, so the engine could get her groove back on.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

I would've thought it would be easier for you to get JIS length R6690-9 from Japan to Seoul rather than from the US Toby - is there any reason you didn't?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

GarethK said:


> I would've thought it would be easier for you to get JIS length R6690-9 from Japan to Seoul rather than from the US Toby - is there any reason you didn't?


pretty much because I'm American, not Japanese! :thumbsup: I've spend tons of Yen on my car, but never in a direct transaction with a Japanese, always through a gajin intermediary. I think the only time I've ever directly dealt with a Japanese in a financial transaction was at the McDonalds in Narita Airport...


----------



## danceofcurse (Aug 11, 2008)

The r6601-9 looks to be goo and are only 21 a plug! I emailed ngk to see if they could reccomend anything and they sent me this R5672A-8 no resistor plug NGK.com - Application Search Results super cheap but im not looking for something like that haha i just need something easier to attain the r6701-8's haha. Im thinking the r6601-9's would do me good and are 10 dollars cheaper then the r6701-8


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

danceofcurse said:


> Do you know what it is at the wheels, and are you running race gas? the gas im running is 94 pon, so 98-100 ron and i believe japan uses ron also and its tuned on 100 ron. so i shouldnt have a problem with that. if i am far from a 94 station i use 91pon (95ron) but lower the boost to the minimum the acuators pass and stay out of boost as much as possible.


I think its around 640-650 at all 4 wheels, running on Shell V-Power 99 ron.


----------

